# Furry music video (sfw)



## Elf-cat (Sep 3, 2016)

Available to watch right meow




Enjoy and sing with it if you want.


----------



## Sparrow-the-Wolfess (Sep 3, 2016)

How did you know I love watching fire!  No, really, I actually do. It's relaxing. I like this!


----------



## Yakamaru (Sep 3, 2016)

....This voice is cringy as fuck. Otherwise good soundtrack.


----------

